# Insurer requires 'Advanced Driving' Course



## shipibo (8 Feb 2006)

Have got a quote from Britton insurance of 750 Euro, I am a first time insurer, but this is on condition I sit an advanced Driving Course, I have to put 250 Euro up-front for course, but will get this back if I pass.

At end of course, I will sit a written exam. The next best quote is 1260 euro, so  I will have to do this course.

Has anyone any experience of this, any more information that could help me.


----------



## Janet (8 Feb 2006)

*Re: Insurer have to do Advanced Driving Course*

Which insurer is it?  Is it the full advanced driving licence course (which I thought didn't actually exist here, only in UK)?  Or is it the Hibernian Ignition safe driving course?

If the latter, I did it not long after it was introduced.  I didn't have to pay anything at that stage but I think the reduction in premium was less than it is now.  I don't recall completing a written test either.  The day consisted of a seminar type instruction course with lots of input expected from participants.  Then for the last couple of hours of the afternoon we went out with driving instructors.  Two people per instructor.  It was kind of like a driving lesson but you were given more tips on how to drive safely and with more awareness and they picked up on any bad habits you may have fallen into (you had to have passed your ordinary test at least a few months before doing this course).  It was a far more realistic driving lesson than those that prepare you for the ordinary driving test and I found the whole course to be very good.  I'm sure I've forgotten a lot of it by now (it was four years ago or so) but a lot of the salient points have stayed with me.


----------



## shipibo (9 Feb 2006)

*Re: Insurer have to do Advanced Driving Course*

Nice One Janet,


    Will put insurer and test up when I find out from Britton.


----------



## Eurofan (9 Feb 2006)

*Re: Insurer have to do Advanced Driving Course*



			
				Janet said:
			
		

> Is it the full advanced driving licence course (which I thought didn't actually exist here, only in UK)?


It does exist here, check out [broken link removed]

Sadly not many insurers here will credit you for it but it is a very worthwhile exercise in itself.


----------



## RS2K (9 Feb 2006)

*Re: Insurer have to do Advanced Driving Course*

Yes they will. 20% off with quite a few of them.


----------



## shipibo (10 Feb 2006)

Thanks Eurofan,


     You were right , it was the Institute of Advanced Motorists test

       [broken link removed]


       Have been told it will take 09:30 - 17:00, and will have a practical accessment, and a written test....

       Has anybody done this, if so, whats the story !!!!!


----------



## Humpback (10 Feb 2006)

*Re: Insurer have to do Advanced Driving Course*



			
				RS2K said:
			
		

> Yes they will. 20% off with quite a few of them.


 
Which companies?


----------



## annR (10 Feb 2006)

I plan on doing that Institute of Advanced Motorists test - I have the book already and it's very good.  They are based in Kilkenney but I presume the testers travel around, don't know.

I'm insured with Axa and they told me they don't recognise it . . .RS2K please post what companies do.


----------



## jgm (18 Feb 2006)

*Re: Insurer have to do Advanced Driving Course*



			
				RS2K said:
			
		

> Yes they will. 20% off with quite a few of them.




Can  you name the companies


----------



## CCOVICH (18 Feb 2006)

The Hibernian Ignition course (run by the Insitute of Advanced Motorists) is a full day-the morning is spent in a classroom and the afternoon is spent driving. I found my instructor to be a bit of a (insert any derogatory term here).

Are you sure you only get a refund if you pass?  Hibernian used to refund your payment either way.

Be aware that the quote given may be on a 'best case' scenario, and if you merely pass, the quote may be higher.

If you pay attention, keep rigidly to the speed limit (there is no margin on this), check your mirrors every 30 seconds, you should do ok.

Best of luck.


----------



## sun_sparks (20 Feb 2006)

AFAIK, Hibernian will refund your payment if you fail.

They will also refund your payment if you pass and take out their insurance. However, they WILL not refund your payment if you take the course and then don't take their insurance.

I'm doing the course tomorrow (wish me luck), and will post my thoughts afterwards.


----------



## sun_sparks (18 Jul 2006)

I've just noticed a post on this:

I sat this a couple of months ago. Went well. There were four people in the group, so it wasn't too scary. Informative video and discussion section, which was interesting and the instructor was really good.

Then we each went out individually (normally I think it's 2 per car) and drive for an hour and a half (I think) with an instructor. This is scary!! I always thought I was a good driver, but this shakes all complacency out of you. My observation skills, which seem to be their main focus, were taken apart and shredded. 

I'm not sure about others in the group, but I passed despite walking away feeling like I hadn't. I did come away with an increased respect for the road and its dangers, and am much more cautious about observing everything that's going on. Even thought for a while about doing the actual IAM test.


----------



## RS2K (18 Jul 2006)

Membership Services.
*Hibernian*
As an IAM member you are eligible to receive a 30% discount off a Private Motor Insurance Policy from Hibernian Insurance. Please contact Hibernian Direct on 1890 33 22 11 or visit the website www.hibernian.ie. Alternatively contact your insurance broker for further details.
*One Direct Insurance*
As an IAM member you are eligible to receive a 30% discount (Car) off a Private Motor Insurance Policy from One Direct Insurance. Please contact One Direct on 1890 22 22 22 or visit their website www.onedirect.ie. Alternatively contact your insurance broker for further details. Please note that One Direct Car Insurance is arranged by An Post Direct Limited, trading as One Direct and is underwritten and administered by Hibernian General Insurance Ltd.
*Tesco Car Insurance*
As an IAM member you are eligible to receive a 30% discount (Car) off a Private Motor Insurance Policy from Tesco Car Insurance. Please contact Tesco Direct on 1850 640 640 or visit their website  www.tesco.ie. Please note that Tesco Car Insurance is arranged by Tesco Personal Finance Ltd and is underwritten and administered by Hibernian General Insurance Ltd.


----------



## roxy (18 Jul 2006)

I did the Hibernian one about a year and a half ago through Tesco. It was the one for Full licence drivers. I personally thought it wasn't much use, we pretty much got to look at the video and then drank free coffee all morning. In the afternoon we had to go out with an instructor in her car and she asked questions about tyre depth and stuff. I remember trying not to get into the giggles in the car because everytime me or the other girl switched back from driving, the instructor used antseptic wipes to clean the steering wheel and then put on these strange leather gloves before she drove off. Hmm. ? Passed in the end anyway.


----------



## RS2K (18 Jul 2006)

I'm confused. Is that the ignition one you did or the IAM  test itself?

The latter one is tough, and takes several days of tuition.


----------



## roxy (18 Jul 2006)

Sorry RS2K, should have clarified. It was the Ignition one I did, it was held in Citywest Hotel. I'd say the IAM one is a lot harder than it.


----------



## RS2K (18 Jul 2006)

It is. 2 days tuition minimum.

It's not cheap either.


----------



## roxy (18 Jul 2006)

And does it save you that much by doing it?


----------



## RS2K (18 Jul 2006)

30% - see above.


----------



## Eurofan (18 Jul 2006)

roxy said:
			
		

> And does it save you that much by doing it?



It could also save you being in an accident, a very worthwhile investment indeed. There is huge respect for this course in the UK and it's gradually growing here, glad to see some Irish insurers finally recognising the benefits too.


----------



## roxy (19 Jul 2006)

RS2K said:
			
		

> 30% - see above.


 
Sorry, was having a blonde moment yesterday. I think I'll give them a call and enquire. 

Eurofan, I definetely agree with what you're saying, it's good to hear that it's actually working in UK, hopefully Ireland will follow suit.


----------

